# Need to take our kitty to NZ!



## maijajo (Jan 7, 2013)

We are likely moving to NZ later this year. VERY NERVOUS, lol. Our son is very excited (he is 9) but his main concern is his kitty. She is only about 2. How hard is it to take a cat? I read that she would have to arrive in Christchurch, and we will live near Dunedin. Will we have to go get her or is there a way to have her brought to us? I have to bring the kitty ... can't move our son and take his kitty! Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## kiwiBec (Jan 3, 2013)

Firstly, is there rabies in the USA or TB? I know for us in the UK if we want to take our cat and dog over they need to have these vaccinations and there is about a 90 day testing process to check they haven't got them. They do have to be upto date with vaccinations and also microchipped. Hopefully the below link will help you.

Moving your pet | Working In New Zealand


----------



## tracyuk (Feb 21, 2013)

maijajo said:


> We are likely moving to NZ later this year. VERY NERVOUS, lol. Our son is very excited (he is 9) but his main concern is his kitty. She is only about 2. How hard is it to take a cat? I read that she would have to arrive in Christchurch, and we will live near Dunedin. Will we have to go get her or is there a way to have her brought to us? I have to bring the kitty ... can't move our son and take his kitty! Thanks in advance for any advice.


Hi, we brought our older cat over from the UK and it was easier than sorting ourselves out! We used a pet migration service near Heathrow who handled the blood tests (not many if you are upto date on vaccinations) etc. We dropped her off a week before we left and they sorted out the travel container and put her on a flight from Heathrow via LA, Auckland and finally Christchurch. They emailed us regularly to tell us how she was and when she'd set off. Christchurch airport called us once she'd arrived and papers checked and we could pick her up. They dispose of any bedding, toys etc in case they are contaminated so the pet people in UK said to just put basic cat bed in and nothing else in case it damaged her. She wasn't sedated and just had water for the trip and was checked at all the airports. When she arrived she looked perkier than we had done!


----------

